# Good treats for training?



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello.

I'd like to start training my ringneck dove to perch on my hand when I ask (mainly so I can get her off my furniture without having to poke her, and to get her into her cage at night). What would be good treats to use for positive reinforcement?
I heard that they like eggs (boiled and mashed up with shell for calcium) and I have heard that bread is bad for them. Aside from that I don't really know what is good.

I also have never trained any pet before, so if anyone has tips, they would be much appreciated. 

Thank you for reading. 

On an unrelated note, she is also pulling out this one feather every time it grows and it is worrying me because she pulls it when it is still a blood feather. Is this normal?


----------



## ringneck_redneck_dov (Jan 29, 2015)

*hope tis has helped*

i personally have had exactly the same problamao with my dove.

1. it is best not to poke them anyway you should hold your fingers just above there feet and not touching their chest this way the bird has a choice and after a day or so it will not be afraid of your hand and happily step up to your hand 
2. i have heard many treats for ringneck doves but it really depends o your bird a bit (mine likes pinuts and west bix) but some other treats i have heard of are: fruits (e.g. apple diced very fine, banana, strawberry any thing you thinks reasonable they might like), pinuts, weat,Milo (whole grain), bread (DO NOT feed your bird preservatives, colour or flourishing.) commercial bird treats or anything like that. 
contact me if you need more information and i hope this has helped you


----------



## Mrs pidgy123 (May 12, 2015)

*Re treats*

PEANUTS ! Works every time.


----------



## ringneck_redneck_dov (Jan 29, 2015)

*nope*

my dove does not like peanutshehehehehehehe


----------

